# wheaton cross greyhound help needed



## tinaribena (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi my partner is buy an 8 wk old wheaton x greyhound he want to work the dog but my concerns are i have a 14 month old jack russell, 2 children my youngest being 11, she loves dogs and would play with it ect my eldest doesnt do anything with them should i worry that if she shows fear as it gets bigger is this going to cause any problems with the dog running riot, will it get on with my dog and is my 11yr old going to be able to let it out when home from school as im at work without me worrying about anyone being attacked someone commented to me that it was like having a pit bull which started to worry me all may seem silly to some but really need some advise on temperement ect as meant to be picking it up on sat thanks in advance Tina


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

I can't speak for greyhounds but I know that the Wheaton is one of the dumbest dogs going,but from the quality of your post I would say it may be a good match.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

:bowdown:


----------



## tinaribena (Jul 27, 2006)

thanks for negitive reply it was a genuine question,


----------

